# I can't see the point of a 12v coolbox...?



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

When the weather is really hot and we will get it again this year as we always have a heatwave when the temperature gets up into the 30s, what use is a 12volt coolbox that only cools the contents to a maximum of 25degrees below the ambient temberature.

That means if it is 90 in the locker, where the coolbox is stashed, the cool drinks in the box will be registering 75 degrees.

Hardly a cool drink! Or have I got it all wrong?

J


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

jonathan

1) if you haven't much space in your fridge, a cool box is more effective than nothing at all

2) 90 -75 is 15  

3) are you talking centigrade or farenheit? most quote centigrade, it would be pretty hot if the ambient temp is 90c! I would have thought a reduction from an ambient temp of 35c to 10c would be pretty good? 

I use one, not always powered. I have ice packs which I keep in the van freezer compartment and transfer to the coolbox - keeps most things cool.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

It depends on the type you buy and what you pay for it. Our was £500 and will chill down to -18 what ever the outside temp. Its great for storing meat or seafood bought on our travels

Andy


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Ours has been invaluable over the years. Helped greatly when camping, then with our 1st MH with a small fridge, then with our camper with a bigger fridge but more people and now just on days out in the car.

Cooling is helped GREATLY by putting an ice pack top and bottom and covering the box up with towels etc (not covering the fan vent).

We found it kept our luxury drinks- kids lemonade etc pleasantly *cold* last year when it was kept in the awning during our French trip where the average temp was 32C. The ice packs were changed daily and when changed the following morning were still partially frozen.

So, what's the point of a 12v cool box? To keep stuff cool :!: :roll:


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

It won't get to 90f in the shade.
I've used one before, when the fridge is full, to keep the real necessities cold, added a few ice blocks from the freezer and it works a treat. I keep it up front between the two rotated driving seat with the silver screen on the windscreen.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I wouldn't be without my 12v cool/hot box. Keeps food hot on the way back from the chippie.  

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> I wouldn't be without my 12v cool/hot box. Keeps food hot on the way back from the chippie.
> 
> tony


I hope you wash it out before putting the ice cream in 8) :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No need Mike, fish and chips well wrapped, and placed in a polybag  

tony


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Last year our fridge packed up and would only work on mains, so we had to buy a cool box when we were near Salzburg...it worked fine.

Keith


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I have 2 . The second one came from Lidl last year and cools to 18C below ambient temp. Complete with built in mainsadapter.Keepan eye out as they will be selling them again soon.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

johnathan said:


> when the temperature gets up into the 30s, what use is a 12volt coolbox that only cools the contents to a maximum of 25degrees below the ambient temberature.


A drink at 5 degrees Celcius would be fine by me on a very hot day.

5 degrees Fahrenheit would be a bit too cool, and would break my teeth! :lol: :lol:



johnathan said:


> That means if it is 90 in the locker, where the coolbox is stashed, the cool drinks in the box will be registering 75 degrees.


Where did the 90 come from?

A bit of confusion here methinks. Exactly what drinks have you been cooling John? 8O 8O 8O

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------

